# Banding w/ Epson F6070



## shanggeeth (Dec 3, 2013)

To preface this question, I do all my own printing via my Epson F6070 and outsource my heatpressing through a reputable printing shop in my city.

I've been battling banding issues with my F6070 from day 1, and I've gotten little to no help from my sales rep. The only advice they gave me was to monitor the room temp and humidity.

Yesterday while pressing a batch of jerseys, I asked the store owner if he got any banding such as this (as I pointed at a misprint I brought as a reference). He told me that this issue (in his own experience) may be caused by the takeup system.

Does anybody know if this has any validity to it?

Has anyone overcome the chronic banding issue with the epson F6070?

Thanks guys


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

I saw banding from day one when the machine debuted at ISS Long Beach in 2013 and was told that it would be fixed.

Got our machine and nothing had changed. Sent the beta back and got a second Mutoh RJ instead...


----------



## shanggeeth (Dec 3, 2013)

JYA said:


> I saw banding from day one when the machine debuted at ISS Long Beach in 2013 and was told that it would be fixed.
> 
> Got our machine and nothing had changed. Sent the beta back and got a second Mutoh RJ instead...


First off, I just want to say thank you (JYA) for always responding to question threads. In my short time both lurking and posting on this forum I've noticed you're never too shy to share your experiences and knowledge on topics. It goes a long way for Sub-dye noobs such as myself!

Secondly, I was honestly thinking about selling the epson and moving to another printer. I literally can't step away from it for 30 minutes without something going wrong (ie. Banding, paper skewing etc). I doubt I could get back anywhere close to what I paid retail, thats whats holding me back.

Do you have any experience with the Mimaki JV33's? I was offered it for 4K, but I cant find anything in regards to its current value online considering its 5+ years old. How much are the RJ's retailing for?

Thanks again!


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

I second the special thanks to JYA for all his helpful posts!


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

shanggeeth said:


> First off, I just want to say thank you (JYA) for always responding to question threads. In my short time both lurking and posting on this forum I've noticed you're never too shy to share your experiences and knowledge on topics. It goes a long way for Sub-dye noobs such as myself!
> 
> Secondly, I was honestly thinking about selling the epson and moving to another printer. I literally can't step away from it for 30 minutes without something going wrong (ie. Banding, paper skewing etc). I doubt I could get back anywhere close to what I paid retail, thats whats holding me back.
> 
> ...


I know of the machine you've been offered. The seller is a very nice guy! I have not, however, seen the machine.

RJs can be found used from $2-4k, although, if you have a RIP, I've heard of some new RJs for as little as $6k.

With regards to your Epson, I only experienced paper problems at initial startup each day IF I didn't release the tension lever the night before. If I did, then no problems.

Banding was always an issue because I was laying down incredible amounts of black ink on order to get as close to a solid black as I could. 

I did run the Epson overnight without problem with their take up reel.

Hope that helps!


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Make sure you are between 45 and 60% humidity


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

skdave said:


> Make sure you are between 45 and 60% humidity


Despite the info you provided above being the humidity range for a printer to be placed in, the problems the OP is asking about have nothing to do with humidity.

The problems he and many others are having are indeed real with the printer in question, and need resolution from the manufacturer.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

I have 3 RJ.'s plus 3 larger printers and the correct humidity is a must in my shop. I think this is so with all dye sub printers. Banning can be caused by many different issues. Best of luck.


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

My shop is 70 degrees/50% humidity, 24/7/365, and the Epson was banding out of the box. It is a printer issue.


----------



## SuicidalDesigns (Mar 28, 2010)

I have had my F6070 for 3 months now, and I very rarely get any banding issues. Only after I run around 30 prints, do I see any need for cleaning, and it is only on the Black. I have however had an issue with the black ink tank. The sensor got stuck, and I was told to take it out and shake it, and tap on the sides, but the tank cracked after doing so, and started leaking everywhere. With that said, Epson sent me a new tank, installed it, and have been having to clean all the time now, for the "Air in the lines" issue. Epson techs have been out twice, and they can't fix the problem as of yet. So now I was told I need to run an initial fill, to get the air out, and hope this works, cause I am losing time and money with this thing not working.

I keep the office at around 68-72 degrees, with around 20% humidity, as we live in a very dry area, and it has not affected it what so ever. Nor has it affected the T-5000 we are running.


----------



## ssmedia7 (Sep 26, 2013)

Maybe I'm a bit late to the party with a response and this being 1am here I don't have the ability to be very specific since I'm not in front my machine but I will try anyway. When I got my 6070 the tech from IT Supplies set it up. My issue is that I wasn't paying close attention at the time. Anyway, it ran like a champ from day one using Epson paper. Then I went to a DAX show and a couple vendors convinced me to try a different paper. I did. I got banding as a result. In short, my banding issues cleared up when I went into the rip software and adjusted the paper type/thickness. When I switched back to the Epson paper the banding returned and upon adjusting the paper type/thickness again it cleared up. If I were at work I would tell you exactly where to make the adjustment. I'll take a look Monday and post the settings/location. 

Also, someone here said they had an issue with the black ink. Adjusting how many passes the head takes and how heavy of coverage to use fixed this for me as well. 

If you find the settings Before Monday let us know your results. I have had nothing but a great experience with the Epson. I got it in January of 2014 and I've made enough money with it to purchase a Maxi Press this past September. So, I know it can be a winner if you can get the settings right. Hope some of this helps.


----------



## iMadeATshirt (Oct 23, 2015)

I had issues with banding the first year i got my printer, a tech came out and fixed it no problem. Didnt cost me anything because i was still under warranty. I recommend flushing out your printer heads. Theres a guy on eBay who sells kits that teachs you how to do it.


----------



## dannyboy77 (Jun 12, 2007)

I had a problem with banding and it was because the left hand roll holder wasn't fixing to the paper roll properly and so it moved outwards (off the roll). I wedged a bit of cardboard in between the roll holder and the end of the machine to lock it in place and this resolved the problem


----------



## shanggeeth (Dec 3, 2013)

Just to post an update here to anyone having the same issue as me.. I adjusted the papers suction settings and its been printing like a champ ever since.

After fixing this, I was able to eliminate doing repetitive nozzle cleanings to fix the banding and saved a tone on Maintence boxes and wasted ink/paper ever since.


----------



## bakaichi (May 1, 2007)

shanggeeth said:


> Just to post an update here to anyone having the same issue as me.. I adjusted the papers suction settings and its been printing like a champ ever since.
> 
> After fixing this, I was able to eliminate doing repetitive nozzle cleanings to fix the banding and saved a tone on Maintence boxes and wasted ink/paper ever since.


Do you adjust the suction In Wasatch or in the printer menu ?

And can you tell m what Value you adjusted it to 

Thank you


----------



## shanggeeth (Dec 3, 2013)

bakaichi said:


> Do you adjust the suction In Wasatch or in the printer menu ?
> 
> And can you tell m what Value you adjusted it to
> 
> Thank you


You adjust it from the printer menu. I wish I could remember what I changed it to, but I was following the instruction of my local retailer to do so.

To be honest, we were trying to fix a different issue with the printer, but after adjusting the suction it solved ALL my issues.

I was struggling with banding from day 1, I was pretty pissed off at Epson at first. After fixing the issue, its worked like a dream.


----------



## bakaichi (May 1, 2007)

ya i had banding since day one too..

It is not very noticeable on matte paper, but when printed on adhseive paper, it show up a lot after transfer.

, i will play around with it to see if i can get rid of it..

Thank you
Jason


----------

